# Core i5 750 + HD5870 OverClock for beginner



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey I just recently bought my new computer and would like to over clock both my i5 750 and my HD5870 for even better performance in games and 3D applications. I have EasyTune6 and Smart6 for my CPU and the AMD GPU Clock Tool + ATI Overdrive for my GPU, although I have read that it is better to do the overclocking via the BIOS, which I will need that to be explained to me in great detail if that's okay lol.

Case Cooling: 1 Front 230x30 mm Fan 700RPM - 1 Side 230x30 mm Fan 700 RPM - Top 230x30 mm Fan 700 RPM - Rear 140x25 mm 1200 RPM

Idle Cpu Temps on all 4 cores: 27-31 degrees celcius - CPU has factory fan/heatsink
System under load (Defragment and CounterStrikeSource Windowed): Low 50's to low 60's degrees celcius

I ran the Stress Test for 1 hour and it was completed without errors. The maximium temperature the cores reached was 69 and 67 degrees celcius.

Also, the gpu with 0%-5% activity is at about 36-38 degrees celcius with the fan speed at 21%

System Specs:
Thermaltake Evo Blue 750W
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Intel Core i5 750 @2.67GHz stock
Radeon HD 5870 1GB DDR5 - 850MHz GPU/1200MHz Memory stock
Gigabyte P55A-UD4P
Seagate 1TB main hard drive with a 500 GB secondary drive


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Those temps seem a bit high. Your cpu will start to slow down at or around 72c. Buy an aftermarket cooler first. Not sure about your psu. Everyone seems to prefer corsair or seasonic on here, but ill leave that up to someone more experienced to recommend.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Those temps are okay. Not great under a full load but okay.
The core i7 and i5's can go really hot. I think it takes a temp of 80C to increase your cpu fan speed. 

You do know that the core i5 750 overclocks itself up to 3.2ghz when you are on a full load right?
Its called turbo.
My core i7 870 overclock's itself when it runs on a load up to 3.6ghz from 2.93ghz.

Do you still wish to overclock knowing that information?
To see you processor overclock itself I would recommend you download cpuid.
http://www.cpuid.com/
It will show your cpu core speed, and when you use a program that requires some power you can see it overclock itself above the rated 2.66ghz.

This is the turbo.
If you overclock your 2.66ghz to a base speed of say 2.9ghz and leave your turbo on, you can reach turbo of around 3.6ghz. This will probably require upping the cpu voltage to be stable, but you will still be faster by leaving it at stock and letting the turbo manage itself when needed.

I always recommend overclocking in the BIOS.
And I would recommend the Corsair H50 Sealed liquid cooler.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181009
It is around $70 but it is not available right now.

I have the Asetek LCLC which is basically the same thing, Corsiar bought their cooler from Asetek with a few tweaks, and I did a puch pull theory on the radiator with Antec 120mm Tricool 
fans.(pic attached) 
These keep my 3.2ghz i7 870 at 60C under full load and 29C idle.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah I knew it had a Turbo Boost, I just wasn't entirely sure what it was and how it worked, silly me.

I downloaded the program and indeed I can see the CPU overclock itself to 3.2ghz when in need of some pushing power. Thank you alot!


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Do you still want to overclock now that you know your cpu can overclock itself?


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Nah no way. I realise the cpu cores are getting hot while gaming. 50-64 degrees and at idle 30-35 degrees. Now when I'm gaming, The whole system freezes and the sound is looping loud, until i restart my computer from the reset button. Damn it.

Edit: My CPU Cores are idling at 33-34 degrees celcius right now


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

are there any programs that show the CPU temp on screen while playing a game? I can't find any.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes there are many.
I recommend Hwmonitor.
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php
The latest version is in the top left corner.

It will tell the minimum and maximum temps, and an average. So leave it open while gaming and check the max temps recorded.

64C should not freeze your core i5. My core i7, of the same family, has been that hot before without a problem, they can hit 80C before the fan speeds up to cool it off more.

More than likely is your graphic card heating up and cause the sound loop and freeze.
Test your temps and see if your graphic card is overheating.
If it is anywhere above 65C then it could be causing the problem. 

Then I would recommend turning your graphic card fan up higher, I think the ATI overdrive utility has an option for your.


My gtx 285 hit 70C+ and froze my system on Crysis, even with the fan on 90%. The fans do get very loud up at this speed. That is normal.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181010

Here is the new link to that cooler. Ill be ordering one myself and great info. Did not know that bout the ix family.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

5850's require a little manual fan tweaking. They idle with a fan speed of only 20ish% and under load don't seem to want to go above 30% which should put it at or around 80c, which are still acceptable temps. Your probably in the 100s while gaming. Manually set the fan speed to 40% and see where that takes you


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the replies.

I ran Prime95 Torture Test for the CPU for 12 hours and 35 minutes and it passed successfully with no errors. the max temps the cores hit were 73 degrees celcius.
Although i was also monitoring the core clocks, and they weren't being overclocked to 3.2GHz by Intel Turbo boost?
Edit: Forgot to add that I manually put the CPU Fan Speed to 100% in the bios before running the test.

I also ran a GPU stress test at 1920x1080 Full screen for 1 hour with the fan speed at auto (28%) and the temp was at 70 degrees celcius and never went above. It also passed successfully with no errors.

Another Edit: I just turned off Intel Turbo Boost and I am going to play games for abit to see if the problem occurs, just incase the over clock is causing heat to go above 80


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok, I was playing Americas Army 3 on max settings with no lag for about 1 hour and then the whole system froze with the looping sound again. I was monitoring the GPU temp and it never went above 45 degrees celcius. Intel Turbo Boost was also off, and the CPU fan speed was at 100%. 

So the GPU and CPU temps are not the problem, plus I'm running my 5870 at stock speeds, 850/1200. I really am clueless as to what could be causing this.

Could the problem be that my two 2GB ddr3 1000mhz ram sticks are under volted?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes probably.

just be aware that a game doesn't stress the cpu when overclocking but it will stress test the gpu


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Okay thanks for letting me know.

I am going to run memtest now and let it run over night. I will report back tomorrow with the results.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

As for your cpu not going up to 3.2ghz when you ran prime95, I believe this is because when you use all core your cpu will not turbo boost up to 3.2ghz.
It should still overclock up though. What did it go to when you ran prim95? 2.9ghz?

When you do a single threaded application it will turn off the cores not used and put that power to the one core being used so it goes up to 3.2ghz.

Hope this sheds some light on why you didn't see 3.2ghz when stress testing.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info crucial09. It overclocked to 2.7GHz when running prime95.

I let memtest run over night and here are the results:

13 Passes, 0 Errors

I am still wondering about my memory being set to default voltages in the BIOS, when they should be set a little higher? Not sure.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

GamerMan said:


> Thanks for the info crucial09. It overclocked to 2.7GHz when running prime95.
> 
> I let memtest run over night and here are the results:
> 
> ...


Always set memory to recommended voltage when overclocking. It will eliminate the possibility of under volted memory being the problem.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm heading somewhere now, when I get back I will set the voltagas to 1.65v, because that's what it says on my RAM sticks. It doesn't say recommended voltages, it just has 1.65v. Does that sound like a recommended voltage?

By the way, in the BIOS the voltages are set to 1.5v


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

That 1.65v is the recommended voltage.

The 1.5v is just the auto setting your BIOS puts on your ram.
This is fine when you do now overclock but when you do you should set the ram to the recommended voltage so you do not run into undervolting problems, as MonsterMiata has stated.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey guys, I found out an interesting thing today. Dual Channel memory. My motherboard supports it, but I forgot to set it up when building the comp. I'm going to set it up now with reference to my motherboards users manual and will play games and see if the problem reoccurs, if it does, then I will set the voltages to 1.65. But another thing, do you guys know the recommended Latency for my memory? I can't seem to find it anywhere, I have 2 2GB sticks of Patriot DDR3 @ 2000MHz


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

GamerMan said:


> Hey guys, I found out an interesting thing today. Dual Channel memory. My motherboard supports it, but I forgot to set it up when building the comp. I'm going to set it up now with reference to my motherboards users manual and will play games and see if the problem reoccurs, if it does, then I will set the voltages to 1.65. But another thing, do you guys know the recommended Latency for my memory? I can't seem to find it anywhere, I have 2 2GB sticks of Patriot DDR3 @ 2000MHz


Are you running it at 2000mhz? Try 9-9-9-27 If that gives you no problems give 8-8-8-24 a try. Not sure what stock latencies are but give these a try. The second will be faster if it will run stable at 2000mhz. I want to say 7-7-7-21 but i highly doubt it will run at 2000mhz at that speed so best bet will be 9 or 8


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Update: I just installed the memory in dual channel, and set my ram voltage to 1.64v (the closest it had to 1.65v) and set the timing to 9-9-9-27 when it was originally at 7-7-7-20

I am going to play some games and see what happens, I will update.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

GamerMan said:


> Update: I just installed the memory in dual channel, and set my ram voltage to 1.64v (the closest it had to 1.65v) and set the timing to 9-9-9-27 when it was originally at 7-7-7-20
> 
> I am going to play some games and see what happens, I will update.


Jus keep clocking the ram down as along as its stable. If it autoset to 7-7-7-20 then it will probably run at that speed but starting small is always safer.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

What do you mean keep clocking the ram down?


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

I didn't know I over clocked it, it says that timing on the ram stick so I assumed it would be stable?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

GamerMan said:


> I didn't know I over clocked it, it says that timing on the ram stick so I assumed it would be stable?


No no no. The lower the timings the faster it is. i.e. an overall timing of 7 will be faster than 8 ect... ect.... Problem is that not all memory can run that fast when there already running at a higher speed like 2000mhz. 

I didn't know your memory ran at that from the factory. Punch those numbers in than and give it a whirl.

Clear something up first because your giving two conflicting statements. Is your memory running at 1000mhz or 2000mhz? What is it rated for and what exactly is the brand?


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Well lets think about this. Maybe my memory running at 7 is the reason why I've been getting freezes, and putting it to the recommended (9-9-9-27) could fix this, yes, no?. So I am going to test this..


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

GamerMan said:


> Well lets think about this. Maybe my memory running at 7 is the reason why I've been getting freezes, and putting it to the recommended (9-9-9-27) could fix this, yes, no?. So I am going to test this..


Check my edited post ^


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

GamerMan said:


> Well lets think about this. Maybe my memory running at 7 is the reason why I've been getting freezes, and putting it to the recommended (9-9-9-27) could fix this, yes, no?. So I am going to test this..


Very possible if the memory is running faster than stock i.e. 2000mhz instead of 1600.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

my memory is running at 2000mhz and the brand is Patriot Sector 5 model and on the ram stick it has 9-9-9-27 and 1.65 V .. what do you mean what is it rated for? 

Hey sorry, it says 2000 on my memory sticks but in the bios the memory frequency is 1024 mhz


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

GamerMan said:


> my memory is running at 2000mhz and the brand is Patriot Sector 5 model and on the ram stick it has 9-9-9-27 and 1.65 V .. what do you mean what is it rated for?
> 
> Hey sorry, it says 2000 on my memory sticks but in the bios the memory frequency is 1024 mhz


You gave the correct info. The 9-9-9-27 is the timings its rated to run at when set to 2000mhz. This is why your having problems. Set you memory at this speed and all should be well. Now sometimes thats not always the case though.

If you continue to have problems you might have to declock the ram too 1600mhz, but we will help you cover this only if there are still problems. Fact is not all memory manufactures like to put out quality products.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

how would i set the speed to 2000MHz? i checked the bios and it didnt have any option to set it to 2000MHz, unless i missed something

Also I hope the computer boots up properly when set to 2000MHz, it should be fine if thats what it says to do though right?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

GamerMan said:


> how would i set the speed to 2000MHz? i checked the bios and it didnt have any option to set it to 2000MHz, unless i missed something
> 
> Also I hope the computer boots up properly when set to 2000MHz, it should be fine if thats what it says to do though right?


What are your options when you go into the bios? You should be able to control this stuff.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Could setting the speed to 2000MHz with the latency 9-9-9-27 and the voltage at 1.64 fix this problem?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

GamerMan said:


> Could setting the speed to 2000MHz with the latency 9-9-9-27 and the voltage at 1.64 fix this problem?


I should fix the problem. Yoiu should be able to control this in your M.I.T. section of the bios.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

ok, i set the speed to 2000MHz but the system failed to boot, so I then underclocked it to 1600 and it seems to be stable. i left the timings (9-9-9-27) and voltage (1.64v) the same..

I am going to play games now and see what happens, I will report back.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Leave it at 1600mhz.
2000mhz is very high and will cause problems.

the core i5/i7 is only meant to run with 1066mhz or 1333mhz ram.
So 1600mhz is still a good boost.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok thanks, should i leave the voltage at 1.65 and the timings at 9-9-9-27 as well?

Do you think that at 1600MHz and 1.65 voltage, and 9-9-9-27 timing, that the problems should disappear?

Before I had 1066MHz, 7-7-7-20 and 1.5v

By the way, I just checked my cpu core temps and they are idling at 60 degrees celcius. this must be bad (with the cpu fan on 100%)

the cpu bus speed is at 200.0mhz when it used to be 133mhz, and the core speed is at 2800 constant when it used to be under clocked to save energy.

Ok, something weird happened.. I put the frequency down to 1333MHz, and the monitor power light just kept flashing, but the computer was on.. So I had to clear the cmos, and now I have all the factory settings in the BIOS.. I am going to leave the settings for now, and test the games out and see if using dual channel memory now fixes the problem. I will report back.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would say try the auto voltage of 1.5v and set the timings to the default timings from the manufacturer.
Memory settings are a hit and miss, a trial and error process.
If that does not work then I would suggest upping the voltage to the manufacturer setting of 1.65v.


It did not underclock because you turned the turbo boost off correct?
Turbo boost adjusts the cpu according to the load. So if there is no load it will underclock.
My i7 870 underclocks to 1200mhz at 133mhz fsb x9

You won't see much of a difference upping the ram speed and timings.
I recently did this on my ram, from 1333mhz to 1600mhz however I did not have to change the voltage from 1.5v
Here is how my 1333mhz to 1600mhz compared.

AT 1333MHZ RAM, 9-9-9-24










AT 1600MHZ RAM, 9-9-9-24


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Timings are more important than overall speed. Like crucial is demonstrating.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

patriot ram doesn't like being pushed, so don't push it.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok. the problem was not the memory not being in dual channel mode, as I am running dual channel mode now and the whole system froze again. I am running out of options here


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to set the voltage to what the manufacturer states for your ram. You also need to stop messing about with the timings and put it back to what it should be.

As I said patriot ram doesn't like being messed with.

What PSU are you running?


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok, so leave everything default but put the voltage to 1.65 ? and I am running a Thermaltake EVO Blue 750W


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you want to be messing with the ram, look at Geil black dragon and corsair for your ram if they are compatible with your board.


----------



## GamerMan (Feb 10, 2008)

No, I don't want to over clock my ram or anything, I want to leave everything stock, but with everything stock, is 1.5v enough, or do i need to put it to 1.65v. because it says 1.65 on my ram sticks, but it also says the higher timings and higher frequency


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

with the BIOS set to auto it usually sets safe options so there shouldn't be problems with it at 1.5 but if you are experiencing issues with it then put it what the manufacturer states.


----------

